# LaCabana Beach and Raquet Club unit info



## Corinne (Nov 5, 2005)

I just confirmed a 2BR sleeps 6 at LCB for Christmas week through II.  The unit number on the confirmation is 346E.  I went to the LCB website to see where this is located, but the detailed resort map seems to have been replaced with something else.  

Does anyone have any information on this unit - its location within the complex, its layout?  The confirmation says there is a King in the MB, twins in the second br and a queen sofa bed in the LR.  Mini kitchen with small fridge, burners, microwave but no oven.    Is this a combination 1BR/studio unit (lockout?) or something else?  I'm trying to ascertain whether this is actually a unit at the Lacabana Villas, which seems to be less desirable.  

Thanks a bunch.

-Corinne


----------



## Dean (Nov 5, 2005)

Try this page That is a deluxe ocean front unit, you should be pleased.  Here is the layout. It will only sleep 6 unlike the lockout's which can handl 7 or 8 but overall you should be in a great unit, likely one of the best in the resort.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hoo Hoooo!*

Dean,

Thanks so much for this information.  We are just sooooo psyched.    

Do you know if La Cabana typically assigns the unit that is on the confirmation?  

-Corinne


----------



## Dean (Nov 5, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Dean,
> 
> Thanks so much for this information.  We are just sooooo psyched.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that they do give you the week deposited if available.  I do know they are doing some rehab on the E units but haven't paid attention to what the specific schedule is.  I did review the BBS for LCB and there are posts that the D and E units are currently being rehabed and that it will go through at least week 46, possibly longer.  There was some mention of a delay in the new furniture being delivered.  If it works out for you, you should have the nicest rooms, best view and a newly rehabed unit.  If not, you will likely be in the Villas instead of the BRC.  You should email the resort and ask for info.  I can give you a direct email if you need i,  just email or PM me privately.


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 5, 2005)

I just submitted a review of La Cabana which I doubt has posted yet. You can see the same review Here I had room 245E. You will be very happy with the view in fact, I put that into my review that the floor above me had a better view since it would be above the trees. While you are looking at the review go to the caribbean forum and look at the Aruba Help thread. It has a ton of information regarding restaurants.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, Big Frank.  Let's hope the rehab is done by Christmas.  It sounds like an awesome unit at a great resort.   We went to Aruba two Christmases ago and my daughter keeps asking to go back.  She likes the iguanas.  ;-)   Not to mention the warm, turquoise water, the powder sand beaches, the pools, the activities....   ahhhhhhh.....

I'll look foward to reading your review.

-Corinne


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 5, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Thanks, Big Frank.  Let's hope the rehab is done by Christmas.  It sounds like an awesome unit at a great resort.   We went to Aruba two Christmases ago and my daughter keeps asking to go back.  She likes the iguanas.  ;-)   Not to mention the warm, turquoise water, the powder sand beaches, the pools, the activities....   ahhhhhhh.....
> 
> I'll look foward to reading your review.
> 
> -Corinne


Oh boy I forgot to mention the Iguanas in my Reviews  I can fix it on my timeshare forums review not sure about fixing it here on Tug.
BTW Sorry to say this but, I would not bet on it being finished by then.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 30, 2005)

*A great week at LaCabana*

Ahhh.  What a lucky woman I am.  I have been sitting here thinking about the year ahead and all the wonderful trips we are planning, all the while basking in the afterglow of our recent trip to Aruba.  I wanted to send out special thanks to Dean and BigFrank, who gave me some great info on La Cabana and the unit I was confirmed into.  It was, indeed, one of the best (if not THE best) unit in the whole resort.  Spacious, clean and lovely, the renovations were so new you could still smell fresh paint.  We were the first to occupy the unit, and it was our pleasure. New granite countertops, appliances, furniture...and oh, the view of that lovely Caribbean sea.   We were joined on this trip by my adult daughter and her daughter, and the five of us had a grand time.  The younger kids especially liked all the activities (beading, treasure hunt, feeding the fish, sandcastles...) and my older daughter won the cash bingo prize one day! We did a little snorkeling and diving, and some dining out, but mostly we just hung around and took advantage of the resort and lovely, lovely Eagle beach.  Oh, and we met some wonderful folks in the hot tub...perhaps they'll stop by TUG and say hi.   All in all, we had a great time. 

Thanks again, guys, for the information and encouragement to take this exchange.  I don't know where I would be without TUG. 

Happy New Year!

-Corinne
-Corinne


----------



## Dean (Dec 30, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Ahhh.  What a lucky woman I am.  I have been sitting here thinking about the year ahead and all the wonderful trips we are planning, all the while basking in the afterglow of our recent trip to Aruba.  I wanted to send out special thanks to Dean and BigFrank, who gave me some great info on La Cabana and the unit I was confirmed into.  It was, indeed, one of the best (if not THE best) unit in the whole resort.  Spacious, clean and lovely, the renovations were so new you could still smell fresh paint.  We were the first to occupy the unit, and it was our pleasure. New granite countertops, appliances, furniture...and oh, the view of that lovely Caribbean sea.   We were joined on this trip by my adult daughter and her daughter, and the five of us had a grand time.  The younger kids especially liked all the activities (beading, treasure hunt, feeding the fish, sandcastles...) and my older daughter won the cash bingo prize one day! We did a little snorkeling and diving, and some dining out, but mostly we just hung around and took advantage of the resort and lovely, lovely Eagle beach.  Oh, and we met some wonderful folks in the hot tub...perhaps they'll stop by TUG and say hi.   All in all, we had a great time.
> 
> Thanks again, guys, for the information and encouragement to take this exchange.  I don't know where I would be without TUG.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great time.  What'd you think about the resort itself?  I assume OHEM had been kicked out as the management company prior to your arrival?


----------



## Blondie (Dec 31, 2005)

When we went several years ago they switched the room on our confirmation (which was ocean front)  and when I protested the clerk at checkin pointed to the fine print saying that the room listed on the confirmation was not guraranteed. It was high season in mid Feb and I got the feeling that they could rent it for big $$ because it was a prime unit and that is why they moved us to another one. I hope you will fare better. We still love the resort.  Blondie


----------



## Corinne (Dec 31, 2005)

Dean,

I know from my research both on TUG and on tripadvisor that La Cabana has had mixed reviews, but we really enjoyed the resort.  Like any other experience I'm sure ours was colored by the fact that we had an exceptional unit and flawless weather, bracketed by airline seat upgrades and one of the finest inflight service/meal experiences I've experienced, _ever_.  Hard to have a lousy time after that. We went knowing it was likely we would NOT get room 346E, and had even steeled ourselves to the fact that we might end up in the villas.   Then we were thrilled to get the original unit.  Expectations have so much to do with satisfaction, don't you think?

I'm sure if you wanted to find flaws in the resort, you could, but we are not of that ilk.  We knew that the big pool and slide were going to be out of commission, but we didn't miss them at all.  The kids enjoyed the front pool and little slide just as much, and we all enjoyed the hot tubs.  One day when the hot tubs were not very warm we just went up to our room and used the jacuzzi tubs there.  There were lots of other children around that week, which might detract from the experience for some, but was a bonus for us.  We enjoyed puttering in the shops onsite, the delicious icecream from the lobby vendor, and pizza and pasta from P&P. Check in and check out were both efficient and friendly, and in contrast to what I read elsewhere, every employee we ran into smiled and said hello to us.  The maid was thorough, the concierge was helpful and even the cable guy, who came to install the cable box in our room was friendly and a wealth of information.  The happy hours were well-received, as were the activities (especially bingo, as I mentioned earlier!).  The women who ran the children's activities were wonderful. 

I guess I can't speak to the management company of the resort - no mention was made of new management.  There did seem to be a lot of changes underway, though.  For example, the P&P restaurant shut down while we were there for "kitchen renovation".  The concierge expressed concern because they were moving her out of the lobby and into an adjacent office.  She was not sure what they were planning on using the lobby space for, but seemed to think this was not a good move for her (and the owners and guests).   The Villas pool was still actively under renovation, though far from completion.  Building exteriors were being washed.   

We had a great time and would certainly return to La Cabana again.   Thanks again for all your help, Dean.  

-Corinne 



			
				Dean said:
			
		

> Glad you had a great time.  What'd you think about the resort itself?  I assume OHEM had been kicked out as the management company prior to your arrival?


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad you had a good time, Just windering did it rain at all?


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Carol.


----------



## buggie1 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Just exchanged for Unit 134B will we be happy?*

Anyone know about this unit at La Cabana?  I hope didn't jump too soon for this studio unit.  How far from the beach is this?


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2006)

buggie1 said:
			
		

> Anyone know about this unit at La Cabana?  I hope didn't jump too soon for this studio unit.  How far from the beach is this?


You're about as far from the beach as possible other than the Thursday units.  Here's the first floor layout.


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dean said:
			
		

> You're about as far from the beach as possible other than the Thursday units.  Here's the first floor layout.



But it is no more than 3 min walk to the ocean front unit.  Plus first floor is much more convenient.  Just steps away from the pool, and minutes away from the beach.  The studio unit is small though, only suitable for 2.


----------

